# Spanish Knife Laws



## geoffafa (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My girlfriend and I go camping quite a bit in the south of Spain year around and I normally keep a smaller swiss army knife on me while on these adventures. 

I have tried with no luck in finding the Spanish knife laws, especially in Andalusia. 

The knife is a folding blade no bigger than my palm and has no spring assist etc.

I eventually would like to buy a bigger locking knife as this swiss army knife can be dangerous if cutting anything that requires more force. (I am afraid the knife can close on my hand if I slip while cutting) 

Cheers,
G


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

geoffafa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend and I go camping quite a bit in the south of Spain year around and I normally keep a smaller swiss army knife on me while on these adventures.
> 
> ...


https://tucuchilleria.com/navajas-legales-espana/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can buy hunting knives of all shapes and sizes in our village shop.

I carry a Swiss Army knife with me at all times. It's so useful! The only problem is taking it to the UK. Not allowed in hand luggage.


----------



## geoffafa (Jul 12, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Link to tuchuchilleria


Thanks for the link Xabiachica. Since I have a feeling you speak better Spanish than I do. Can you help explain or translate what this sentence means:



> Bastones-estoque, los puñales de cualquier clase y las navajas llamadas automáticas. Se considerarán puñales a estos efectos las armas blancas de hoja menor de 11 centímetros, de dos filos y puntiaguda.


Some of those words I have no idea and translate apps are not helping either.


----------



## geoffafa (Jul 12, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> You can buy hunting knives of all shapes and sizes in our village shop.
> 
> I carry a Swiss Army knife with me at all times. It's so useful! The only problem is taking it to the UK. Not allowed in hand luggage.


I would completely agree on the usefulness of it. Back in my hometown, just about every single guy has a knife on em at all times and yet knife crimes are extremely low.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

geoffafa said:


> Thanks for the link Xabiachica. Since I have a feeling you speak better Spanish than I do. Can you help explain or translate what this sentence means:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those words I have no idea and translate apps are not helping either.


I know nothing about knives, so without research, I'd say it means this, more or less.

Bastones-estoque, (presumably some kind of dagger?) daggers of any kind and the so-called automatic knives (flick-knives?). For this purpose, knives with a blade smaller than 11 centimetres, two-edged (double bladed?) and pointed will be considered daggers.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Bastones-estoque, los puñales de cualquier clase y las navajas llamadas automáticas. Se considerarán puñales a estos efectos las armas blancas de hoja menor de 11 centímetros, de dos filos y puntiaguda.



Sword-sticks, daggers of any kind and the so-called automatic knives (any spring-operated knife). For this purpose, knives with a blade smaller than 11 centimeters, two-edged and pointed will be considered daggers.

I don't think you need worry about a Swiss army knife, and anything you buy in a regular shop should be OK.


----------

